# Trunk Release



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Does my 98 XE have a valet mode on the trunk release lever system? 
I bought this car used and don't have an owner's manual. Anyway, I never had a problem with the trunk release until the other day. The lever in the cabin moves the latch but it won't open the trunk and cable isn't loose or broken.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

98Midnight said:


> Does my 98 XE have a valet mode on the trunk release lever system?
> I bought this car used and don't have an owner's manual. Anyway, I never had a problem with the trunk release until the other day. The lever in the cabin moves the latch but it won't open the trunk and cable isn't loose or broken.


I think I remember reading that there is a switch on the trunk latch (similar to the child safety doors switch).
Use the key to access your trunk then reset the switch.

Good luck


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Unless it was an option that may have been left off then yes you have it. I have never tested mine but have read here that we do have them. Valet mode, never heard it called that but it is an excellent description.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for your advice. Do you know what part of the latch it's on or how exactly to reset it?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

From the description I have heard: open the trunk and look at the latch on the trunk lid itself. There should be a small finger sticking down right next to where the latch meets the striker on the bottom. That finger should move to one side to activate "valet mode". I will try to look tonight. Might even get a digi pic.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I finally looked at the latch and made what sense I could. I did not find anything on the trunk lid. What I did notice is that where the cable meets the latch looks like a lever. You can move it towards the cable to disconnect the cable end and that is what I assume is "valet mode". I did not see anything on the upper half. Doesn't mean its not there but I couldn't find it if it is. Only thing I could imagine is that the cable has finally stretched just a tad too far but you say itt is not loose. I'll try again but that is all I can think of. Maybe try wrapping something around the cable at the end where it goes into the latch. If it opens then you know the cable stretched. Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't figure anything out from looking at the damn thing. Get the FSM from the sticky and look at the BT section on page 7. It shows an expanded view with all the adjustable parts. Good luck.


----------



## keri (May 17, 2005)

*Is problem solved for you?*



98Midnight said:


> Does my 98 XE have a valet mode on the trunk release lever system?
> I bought this car used and don't have an owner's manual. Anyway, I never had a problem with the trunk release until the other day. The lever in the cabin moves the latch but it won't open the trunk and cable isn't loose or broken.


Hi, I'm glad I ran across this post because both my trunk and fuel levers stopped working some time ago. Problem for me is that my trunk key doesn't work now either so I have to crawl through the back seat and move the latch. Thanks to everyone for the info. 98Midnight - any tips would be appreciated as you're currently working on problem. I'm totally new to auto repair so even the little things help me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

keri said:


> Problem for me is that my trunk key doesn't work


When I bought my car the trunk key didn't work, it is $50 from nissan for a new one which is what I did (the lever did work but I hated unlocking my car to get the trunk open.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

On the trunk key not working I had this problem too. Mine was a sticky lock mechanism. I read someone on here just soaking it in WD-40 so I tried it on a whim. My lock that had been frozen for a year and a half now works and has done so for quite a while. Just use plenty of fluid, take your time and be gentle. This is no guarantee but it has worked for some. 

On a similar note 98Midnite, does your cable feel any different? If so lubing the cable couldn't hurt. Maybe it's binding just enough to not trip the lever. If it still feels perfectly the same it could have still stretched just enough to not fully release. The end in the trunk can't be adjusted except for recrimping but look at the handle end. I will try to look at mineif I remember. Maybe we're really lucky and there is a barrel adjuster down there.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

My key only opens the drivers side door and starts the car. Doesn't open the passenger, or even insert to the trunk... really wierd. I'm guessing things were wrecked and replaced poorly.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

jeff9nissan said:


> My key only opens the drivers side door and starts the car. Doesn't open the passenger, or even insert to the trunk... really wierd. I'm guessing things were wrecked and replaced poorly.


same with my go-kart errr i mean 200sx.. lol
waiting for new locks and alarm to come though.. so I will fix that.

POP. Open SAYS-A-ME


----------



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

jeff9nissan said:


> My key only opens the drivers side door and starts the car. Doesn't open the passenger, or even insert to the trunk... really wierd. I'm guessing things were wrecked and replaced poorly.


My 200 had the same problem, except it would open the passenger door and not the driver's side. As I'm sure you can imagine that was quite a problem. If yours ever starts to bother you too much, the door is probably an easy fix. I just removed the door panel and reconnected one of the connecting rods in the lock. As for the trunk, I think mine has a key broken off in it...its been like that since I got it, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Very strange exchange going here. I thought I was alone.

Bought my 96 used, lady I bought it from was second owner and indicated that her key never opened the trunk. I assumed that it was just a worn key and had a key made by a dealer from their code. Even the new key does not work on the trunk -- I too assumed that someone had replaced the trunk or trunk lock (although there is no sign of it, what-so-ever). Now I sense that this is not an all-too-rare issue.

Maybe I'll try the soaking trick, otherwise, continue to use the release lever. My daughter drives the car and she hasn't complained; so I guess I am OK.

Thanks for info.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

If you haven't tried it do so. I honestly gave up and quit using my key for a year and a half. Now I use it daily. I'm still kicking my self for it. I just used the tip of the key to hold the keyhole cover open and sprayed liberally. Maybe use an old key in case you get too rough and just work it gently. When mine finally released it was a joyus moment.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

*It works.*

After days of soaking with penetrating oil and trying my key, I gave up. I took the lock out of the car and took the lock apart. I was able to find the small parts that flew off (C'mon, you all know the feeling). Corrosion, sand, and "Goo" kept the lock from turning because several of the little sliders (whatever they are called, the little blades that get centered by the key so the innner part of the lock will turn) were corroded. Springs were rusty. 

It turns fine now, I just need to put it back together and get it back in the car. 

(Local Nissan dealer used my VIN to make me a key; he also infomed me that this car was initially sold in St Petersburg, Florida; explains a lot).


----------

